# Removing rust stains on sails



## harpguitar (May 28, 2008)

Hi,

I need some recommendations regarding specific products (and how to use them) to get rust stains out of sails.

Many thanks!

Rick


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

I've used "Soft Scrub" to clean rust stains off my hull with much success. With its bleach component, I can't see why it wouldn't also work on sails. 

One of the nice thing about this product is its price and the fact that you can pick it up at any grocery store.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

Try some oxcalic acid--pick it up at the hardware store for a fraction of what the chandlery will want.


----------



## harpguitar (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Don, Oxcalic acid is what I have read...how do you use it?

Rick


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

I've used the 'FSR' (fiberglass stain remover) by Davis....the blue gel. It's an Oxalic acid product, works well.
Howard Keiper
Sea Quest
Berkeley


----------



## harpguitar (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Howard, same question, exactly how did you use it? 

Rick


----------



## whclay (Nov 5, 2009)

I am having the same issue, have some rust stains and mildew stains on my sails. Got the boat from my father in law, he didnt take very good care of her so I am restoring. I have read that Oxalic acid is very strong and can damage dacron sails. That being said, I would love to hear a resonse to this. Can you cut the Oxalic acid with something to make it a bit more gentle? I have also heard OXIclean works fairly well. I soaked mine in a bathtub filled with laundry detergent. it helped, but I still have some stains.


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

Whink.










I've used this on rust stains on sails and it works when nothing else would. Takes a few applications. I can get it where I live at the local giant supermarket chain. Call around - it's commonly available at hardware stores, too.

Carlos


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

What I do is, I shake the jar (with the blue gel) and dab the residue clinging to the lid onto the stain with a glue brush. Trim the bristles to make them stiffer. Avoid getting the gel under any grommets you might have on the sail. DON"T use the FSR liquid in a spray bottle.
Howard Keiper
Berkeley


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

OT:

So, harpguitar, do you play one? I have friend who makes them.


----------



## whclay (Nov 5, 2009)

Sounds kind of scary. Might give it a shot though. Not quite as concerned about the few rust stains I have as I am the mildew stains on the body of the sails. that and they are pretty old and though there are fine for normal use, still not in perfect condition. just want to get them looking as best as I can. thanks for the advise!


----------

